# 430 EX II vs Metz 52 AF-1



## eyeland (Aug 27, 2013)

So, I am starting to get a bit into event-photography (a few low-key weddings and some conferences) and seeing as I don't think my Olympus Fl36r is safe to put on my 5D3 in terms of voltages (and also wouldn't be a good idea for various other reasons) I need a bit of advice.
I have been using the 600EX-RT on a few paid jobs, but it is a bit out of my price-range for now, and I am not sure that I really need it at all.


For now I am looking at the 430 EX II and the Metz 52 AF-1 seeing as they are priced almost identically in my region. I understand that the Canon might give me more reliability and compatibility whereas the Metz will give me more power and functionality. Still, there are a few things I didn't manage to figure out using google, so I am looking for some who can enlighten me or even someone who has used both. 
What are the key differences (apart from USB port and the other things mentioned)
Can the Metz be controlled in-camera like the Canon?
Am I right in assuming that neither model will support all Focus-points for AF-Assist?
Is the touch-screen on the Metz as ennoying as it looks?


----------



## eyeland (Sep 2, 2013)

no takers?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 2, 2013)

No experience of the Metz.

The Canon will absolutely:

2nd curtain synch
High speed synch
be controllable through the camera menu
will crop the zoom according to sensor size and lens
work seamlessly with E-TTL II
work on your next EOS, or the back up body you buy
give you flash modelling preview
work with your AF for assist (there are different modes to select parts of the AF pattern, not sure how it will play with your 5D3)

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Speedlites/SPEEDLITE_430EX_II.aspx?type=download&page=1

From P23





> Under low-light or low-contrast conditions when autofocus cannot be achieved, the built-in AF-assist beam will be emitted automatically to make it easier to autofocus. The 430EX II’s AF-assist beam is compatible with the AF points of almost all EOS cameras. The AF-assist beam is compatible with 28mm and longer lenses. The effective range is shown below.


----------



## Camerajah (Sep 2, 2013)

I too am looking at that metz flash,metz have a super reputation re quality of light from there flashes


----------



## digital paradise (Sep 4, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> No experience of the Metz.
> 
> The Canon will absolutely:
> 
> ...



I had a Metz 58 AF-1 and it did do the following.

2nd curtain synch
High speed synch
be controllable through the camera menu
will crop the zoom according to sensor size and lens
work seamlessly with E-TTL II

work on your next EOS, or the back up body you buy. _For this one the Metz comes with a port for FW updates _

give you flash modelling preview. _Not sure about this one_

work with your AF for assist (there are different modes to select parts of the AF pattern, not sure how it will play with your 5D3) _AF assist worked but not sure if there were 3 patterns_


----------

